# How to calculate power requirements inorder to get the right conditioner and UPS



## navcom00 (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the proper way to calculate the power consumption of my components so that I buy the right size power conditioner an UPS. The conditioner will manage all gear(blu-ray, cable box/DVR, receiver, Wii, projector, computer, UPS and TV). 
The UPS will plug into the conditioner and the projector and computer into the UPS. Oh yeah, the modem, router and switch will be there too.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Every component should list a max amp draw.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

navcom00 said:


> What is the proper way to calculate the power consumption of my components so that I buy the right size power conditioner an UPS. The conditioner will manage all gear(blu-ray, cable box/DVR, receiver, Wii, projector, computer, UPS and TV).
> The UPS will plug into the conditioner and the projector and computer into the UPS. Oh yeah, the modem, router and switch will be there too.


Look in the manual and the unit nameplate. Usually, either the power (in Watts, W) or input current (Amps, A) will be listed. If power is not listed directly, calculate it by multiplying Volts x Amps (120V x 1.5A = 180 Volt-Amps). Add up all the components to be connected to each power unit - be sure to include any potential future peripherals and, I would recommend, add another 20-25% to the total for headroom. Also, when checking UPS/conditioner ratings, be sure to check the Watts rating, as it may be lower than the VA (Volt-Amps) rating. 

That's the simple answer though does not really paint the whole picture. Let me know if any questions.

Regards,
sga2


----------

